# hello



## 1971_T-37 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello, I am a new classic pontiac owner it's not a GTO but just as good I picked up a 70 T-37. IT appears to be all original but I haven't pulled numbers to verify. It has a 350,350 in it with factory air. I am really hoping for a numbers matching car. The car is wrecked on the left front pretty badly but the free price tag for a titled car helped seal the deal. I will be seeking some parts in the future. 

Things I need are mostly front sheet metal and brightworks. I need a L fender, lemans header panel, core support, hood, and grille/bumper prefer chrome so it's original. 

Anyway I can hardly contain myself waiting to start the build but alas a bankruptcy forces me to not obtain the car for another month or so. 

So thanks in advance to all that give input I will use the search funtion as ferverntly as possible. 

thanks
justin


----------



## 1971_T-37 (Jul 20, 2009)

anyone on here.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

You may have better luck posting here for parts:

1964-1974 GTO parts needed or for sale - Pontiac GTO Forum


----------



## 1971_T-37 (Jul 20, 2009)

im looking for parts less than looking for information on my t-37


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Very rare car with less than 1,500 built, congrats on the find and welcome to the forum,


----------



## 1971_T-37 (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah I knew all that. 

From what GTO ALLEY states the T-37 is supposed to be a straight 6 car but Leno's and the few other T-37's I have seen online, including mine have a 350/350 in them with T-37 badging. What I read on GTO ALLEY was that this motor trans package would have been badged GT-37. Which I have seen also just not on the 70's most of the 71's are bagdged this way. Am I correct in thinking that the GT-37 badging is a 71 option? 

This is what confuses me the most about it. The motor looks like it is very much stock and only a teardown will tell me if it is a numbers matching motor and judging by the fact that my car has ac if the motor had been swapped it likely would have been removed. Like I said I haven't drug the car home yet and started into it but I am almost certain it is a numbers matching 70 T-37 350/350 car with the AC option which makes it a very rare car. thoughts? 

Is there anyone on this site other than me that has a T-37? I know I am among the elite. I am just curious I know it's a GTO specific website but I have seen a few Lemans GTO clones and Tempest GTO clones on here. 

Calling all T-37 owners. 

Also does anyone know what the specs are on the 350? Also am I likely to find 4x or 6x heads on that motor?

Any other forums you guys frequent that might help me answer my questions?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

A motor tear down is not needed to confirm if you have a numbers matching car of not, I would suggest purchasing the PHS documentation for the car which will include the build sheet that will include the correct letter code for the block, the casting number is on the back of the block behind the #8 cylinder. The date code for the block is on the distributor pad and the date code for the car is on the data plate. 

The T-37 and GT-37 along with Chevy's Heavy Chevy were introduced to compete with the Ford Torino and the many mopars and was offered with the standard tempest 6, 350, 400 and the 455. 

If I am not mistaken the car was released mid year 70 and was produced thru 71 and cancelled.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Back in '73, I worked with a guy who's dad worked for a Pontiac dealership. He had a 70 T-37 that had sat on the lot for almost a year before his dad got it for him at invoice cost. It was Green on Green, cloth bench seat, full wheel covers with white walls and had the 350/TH350. It also had A/C with all tinted glass, cruise, tilt, AM/FM, PS, PDB and rear window defroster. It just looked like Grandma's car to me but I guess since so few were actually produced, they are rather sought after today. Like 05 suggested, get the documentation on it and you will know exactly what the car came from the factory with. Good luck with the resto....


----------



## 1971_T-37 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well I agree I really want to get it PHS documented which I will likely do before I start the tear down of the car. I went out last night and got a vin and some pictures of the car. I was initally wrong on the year fortunatley and unfortunately it's a 71. Which makes it quite a bit less rare. It is a factory 350/350 car it's got the correct badging. The cars has an underdash ac unit and it seems to be in working order other than the seat backs where they have been sun rotted and destroyed by weather the interior is in remarkable shape. The car is clean and appears to be rust free haven't popped the trunk or checked the floor pans as of yet but they look solid looks can be decieving. The car was limekist green metalic which is a really pretty color the interior has a the cloth insets in the seats. and it was optioned with carpet. It has a tilt wheel and power steering no power disk brakes up front unfortunately. the Odometer reads 25235 and looking at the pedals, heal pad on the carpet, and greaseless squeaky clean 350, and grey frame rails I have reason to believe it is actual. All in all it's a car still worth saving just as much as the elusive 70 T-37. At any rate the car is still a classic pontiac and is titled and cost me nothing as of yet. No classic pontiac deserves the fate of rotting in a field.

I was also wondering if there was a way to verify that the car is a low miler? 

Any way that's the scoop. 

If theres a moderator on here please change my username to 1971 T-37 please. Thanks


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It still sounds like a solid starting point and even a '71 is rather rare, since that was the only full year of production.
Hard to verify mileage, unless the person you are getting it from has any service records showing the mileage and date or is the original owner.


----------



## 1971_T-37 (Jul 20, 2009)

yeah that's what I figure. I am positive the guy that I am getting the car from isn't the original owner cause he got the car to pull the motor out of it and put in one of his 85 olds diesels. It looks like a solid car the plans are to make a very clean original Air conditioned driver out of it. I like seeing all the chrome at the car shows but the ones with the blued exhaust are even cooler cause you know they are enjoyed.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

1971_T-37 said:


> If theres a moderator on here please change my username to 1971 T-37 please. Thanks


Done, you may need to delete your old GTOforum cookies and log in using the new user name.


----------



## 1971_T-37 (Jul 20, 2009)

05GTO said:


> Done, you may need to delete your old GTOforum cookies and log in using the new user name.


Thanks user name has to be accurate of the actual car I own.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

hey man its a pontiac from the tiem when pontiac was king i got a 2 barrel 66 tempest with the 326 v8, it uns geat and brangs lots of joy, fix it, show it, drive it and most of all enjoy it.


----------



## 1971_T-37 (Jul 20, 2009)

deffinately Dan I am going to bring this back from the dead the car and this thread. I might have caught a break found some parts for a good deal. Whole 72 front clip which i understand is cosmetically the same minus the grilles. hopin the wife will let me spend some coin this weekend.


----------



## 1971_T-37 (Jul 20, 2009)

i know everyone will ask so here are some pics of my farm fresh treassure.
surprisingly enough she's nearly rust free


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If the odometer has turned over the last digit will be out of alignment with the rest of the row if i am not mistaken. Glad to see you saving it from the back 40 that has the makings of a nice seldom seen cruiser.


----------

